# Will this setup fit?



## Gto-supra (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello,

I'm buying new wheels for my '04 GTO. 

The wheels I'm buying are 18'' 8.5'' wide up front and 9.5'' in the back. 
Offsets are +35 front and +40 rear. I've read that that should fit fine. 

*My question is about the tires:*

I have 245/40 up front and 255/40 in the back. Does that fit fine without issues? I've read that 265/35 rubs occasionally under acceleration and so.
I assume the 255/40 is similar to 265/35.

Assuming that fits, how would it be if I added lowerings springs? not much drop, around 1/2'' in the rear and 0.8-1'' up front?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gto-supra (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone?

How is the +35 offset in the front and +40 in the back?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's pretty minimal offset. The rears will stick out a little over an inch further. You might be OK with that skinny of a tire but with every GTO there is no set answer for the rear. The side to side of the subframe is different on every one. At he least you may need to roll or grind the rear fenders. The front should be OK.

As far as drop anything over 3/4" on the front will require struts made for that height. The stock travel is only about 2.5" so an inch drop doesn't leave much. Combine that with narrower side walls and you have a ride that will only run well on smooth streets. The rears gain negative camber as you drop so once again anything more than 3/4" starts tipping the tires and losing tire wear and straight line traction. It's usually a good idea to replace the inner and outer control arm bushings as well to control camber and deviation under load.


----------

